# Urgent help needed! Sick Axolotl



## plmodel (Dec 11, 2010)

Hey guy's, I hope you can help! 

I've been searching online for 2 days now with no luck. 

My wee mudkip has been living happily in a 2 foot tank for 3 months without issue. Bottom is mostly bare, with sand in the middle, and slate dotted about that has gravel glued on it with aquarium safe silicone (so no chance of swallowing, but gives him grip) 

Have plenty of hidey holes for him. I have an internal filter in tank, but filter is turned down low and is out of the water, so very little flow, and has never been a problem before. 

I recently removed a turtle dock from the tank because I first read that they like to climb out of the water sometimes, but he didn't use it at all and it seemed to get in the way of him coming up for air. 

I keep tropical fish, so I give him a 10 - 25 percent water change every 7-10 days when I'm doing the same with the fishes. All I use thats chemical related is a de-chlorinater with aloe vera (I always use the minimum). He's currently fed every day because he's still growing - approx 7 months old. I feed him dendrobaena worms (live) and frozen bloodworm that I let defrost a bit before. He completely refuses pellets. 
From what I've read, maybe I'm not giving him enough variety, so I've ordered some various other things for future, and I'm gna see if he eats wee prawn pieces tonight - from what I've read that's only to be an occasional thing, is that right? 

So anyway, he has a little brown bit on his gill, at first I thought it was a little bit of his poo, but it's not going away. 
Everything else I've looked up shows white bits, never brown. Can anyone help tell me what this is and how I fix it?? He's a bit more secluded too (not by much though) 

Feel free to ask as many questions as you need to, i'll be happy for any advice! 

Oh and temp has been a steady 20 c since I got him, and temp hasn't changed (I know it's a couple degrees above ideal, but he's been absolutely fine and active since he got here) I put him in a wee fish bowl to take pics. 

Thank you in advance!! :notworthy:


----------



## plmodel (Dec 11, 2010)

Anyone out there who can help? Xxx


----------



## Exolotl (Nov 16, 2014)

Hmm, I've never seen that before. It may be fungus, but don't jump to conclusions. Do you have any dry oak leaves? You can buy a load from dartfrog.co.uk, put them in the water. It will make it go brown but I think it might clear it up. I'd just wait to see if it's really doing anything bad, please give regular updates


----------



## CJ1981 (Jan 19, 2014)

I can't tell if it is a bit of detritus that has got stuck in it's gill fronds or if it has managed to damage part of the gill stalk and it is dying off or if it is something growing in it's fronds. Sorry I know that is not much help!

I would be inclined to watch and wait for a little while and see if it gets any bigger/worse or alternatively falls off.

The leaves Exolotl refers to I think are cattappa leaves or indian almond leaves. They are often used to treat things like ammonia burn or milld cases of fungus. They have a tendency to soften the water so should be used with care and only for very short periods. 

If it gets worse you could try putting your axolotl in a small container with some NON dechlorinated water for a short time i.e. a few minutes. The chlorine in the water will kill off any fungus (if it is fungus) and is a less harsh treatment than salt baths.

Try posting these pictures on Caudata.org and see if anyone there has seen this before.


----------

